# Recommendations Of Where To Stay In Outback



## Doxie-Doglover-Too (Jan 25, 2007)

anyone have suggestions? Hook ups are required


----------



## thefulminator (Aug 8, 2007)

Jesse M. Honeyman State Park just South of Florence which is about 45 miles from Coos Bay. It's one of the best state parks in Oregon.


----------



## Doxie-Doglover-Too (Jan 25, 2007)

Best spots with hook ups?


----------



## thefulminator (Aug 8, 2007)

The last time we were there was when we had our tent trailer and didn't need full hookups. I believe that we were in site 262, which is nice because it is right next to the trail to the dunes. I don't remember what I would consider the best full hookup sites. When all else fails, call the park office ask them for recommendations. You should be able to come up with the direct line searching on-line.


----------



## WACOUGAR (Dec 20, 2006)

Just a little north, my parents just stayed at a place called Winchester Bay RV Resort. They were there for Thanksgiving. They absolutely loved it. I checked out the photos and it looks gorgeous. Right on the water, views, etc... I always read rave reviews on RVNet about it. I would check it out. Mom and Dad swear they will go back again.


----------



## jnk36jnk (Mar 9, 2004)

Winchester Bay is a very nice place, with hook ups. We stayed there last June at a Heartland Rally and were very impressed. It is about 20 minutes from Coos Bay. j


----------



## Oregon_Camper (Sep 13, 2004)

jnk36jnk said:


> Winchester Bay is a very nice place, with hook ups. We stayed there last June *at a Heartland Rally* and were very impressed. It is about 20 minutes from Coos Bay. j


at a what?


----------



## Nathan (Jan 2, 2007)

Oregon_Camper said:


> anyone have suggestions? *Hook ups are required*


Hookups???


----------



## Doxie-Doglover-Too (Jan 25, 2007)

WACOUGAR said:


> Just a little north, my parents just stayed at a place called Winchester Bay RV Resort. They were there for Thanksgiving. They absolutely loved it. I checked out the photos and it looks gorgeous. Right on the water, views, etc... I always read rave reviews on RVNet about it. I would check it out. Mom and Dad swear they will go back again.


I already have that one on my radar because of your parents!


----------



## Doxie-Doglover-Too (Jan 25, 2007)

Nathan said:


> anyone have suggestions? *Hook ups are required*


Hookups???








[/quote]

yeah, me too!


----------



## WACOUGAR (Dec 20, 2006)

Doxie-Doglover-Too said:


> Just a little north, my parents just stayed at a place called Winchester Bay RV Resort. They were there for Thanksgiving. They absolutely loved it. I checked out the photos and it looks gorgeous. Right on the water, views, etc... I always read rave reviews on RVNet about it. I would check it out. Mom and Dad swear they will go back again.


I already have that one on my radar because of your parents! 
[/quote]

I told Vic that we have to go there someday too. It looks wonderful. I know it's not a state park but sometimes you just want some civiliztion and concrete pads and cable tv, etc... with a water view!!!


----------



## The Stephensons (Jul 10, 2007)

Hmmmm....maybe you need to plan a rally!


----------

